

The psychology of Soylent and the prison of first-world food choices - sinak
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/05/the-psychology-of-soylent-and-the-prison-of-first-world-food-choices

======
dueprocess
Pointless meandering. Probably an easy stream-of-consciousness article to
write, but there's nothing new here.

I read half of it and gave up.

